# Larry's Performance R/C'S Carpet



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Time for another season of Carpet racing at Larrys.

Friday nights
Sign in till 7
7:30 start
Starting October 6th
1-586-997-4840 to call in entry

Sedan stock rubber and foam
19 turn sedan rubber
Mini Coopers rubber

More details to come.
We'll start with club racing and a points series to follow.

What are you doing on Friday nights?
We invite you to come out for some fun and race with us.

Thanks, Dennis Holcomb Race Director.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Who's up for a little 19T 1/12th????


----------



## BIGG-K (Sep 2, 2002)

Greg, where the heck have you been ?


----------



## BIGG-K (Sep 2, 2002)

Dennis I start working days october 2nd. You got to put up with me all winter.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

BIGG-K said:


> Greg, where the heck have you been ?


BIGG-K

What up, I'll fill you in when I see you neighbor.....


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

See you guy's in a few weeks.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

OMG, Kropy I'm scared now.... Your coming up to run on Fridays   ???? We will hide the women, children, and sheep then...:dude:


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

Greg Anthony said:


> OMG, Kropy I'm scared now.... Your coming up to run on Fridays   ???? We will hide the women, children, and sheep then...:dude:


You should be scared :devil: , Yep Looks like I should be there evey Friday.


----------



## C5R-Racing (Sep 2, 2004)

I'll see you ladies on the 6th


----------



## BPSHADOW (May 5, 2003)

I will probably be running on Fridays as well. 19T 12th sounds good. How about F103GT? Has anyone checked out the Courages that Larry got in? Pretty cool. I will be building a chassis to race so post your intentions here. :wave: :thumbsup: :tongue:


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

Can somebody please post Larry's address. Thanks in advance


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

Never mind, I got it


----------



## J.O. (Feb 4, 2006)

Cool,

I am excited for the racing to start!

Larry,

Will you be steam cleaning the carpet in an effort to remove the 2 cycle motor oil?


----------



## Marty Mangione (Jan 7, 2004)

Do you have a 12th scale class and where are you??


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

19T 1/12th sounds good to me! that's what i will sign up and run.....


----------



## Marty Mangione (Jan 7, 2004)

directions from Cleveland ???


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Turnpike to I-75 north (Take I-280 if it is open instead of going all the way to I-75), take that until you get to I-696, take that east to Mound Rd, go North for 7.5 miles and Larry's is on the right, just past 18 1/2 Mile Rd.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Marty, it will be around a 4-4.5 hour drive for you from Cleveland.

They are in Sterling Heights, MI.

Wish I could make it out but racing during the week is pretty much out for me. 

-Rich



Marty Mangione said:


> directions from Cleveland ???


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

who else is gonna be there?


----------



## JoeHAcker90 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hey ill be up there this friday the 20th. Just bought a XXX-S from D.Holcomb. Thanks for it. Ill prob be racing rookie for the first couple weeks to get back into the grove. Well see you there.


----------



## JoeHAcker90 (Oct 15, 2006)

hey who all is going this friday?
Ill be up there thursday praticing.


----------



## JoeHAcker90 (Oct 15, 2006)

good racing every one.


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks to everyone who has been a part of the Friday fun at Larry's. 
FYI we will be racing the day after Thanksgiving. Racing starts at 7.
Dennis.


----------



## afropuffracer (Feb 14, 2005)

I would like to run 12th stock, 19 is still a little fast for me. Due to work schedule, I be ready to run 12th scale some time in December. I hope more 12th scalers will come out by then.


----------



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

Does the shop still have offroad foams? I need them for my kw2, if not any idea where to get them??? I'd like to make it out on sundays


----------



## BPSHADOW (May 5, 2003)

Calling all F103GT's - This Friday we will commence the 103GT party. After a month off for all the holiday hubbub, we will attempt to get the 103GT class going again. If you got one for XMas, build er up and get er on the track!!


----------



## hpiracer (Oct 19, 2006)

Looks Like Friday At Larrys Is Going To Be The Only Place To Run The F103gt Noone At The Fx Will Get It Going And The Few Guys Are Just Not Bringing Them To Run Wish It Would Picj Up The Car Is A Blast To Run 

Hopefully Will Be Able To Make It Out On The 19th


----------



## BPSHADOW (May 5, 2003)

hpiracer said:


> Looks Like Friday At Larrys Is Going To Be The Only Place To Run The F103gt Noone At The Fx Will Get It Going And The Few Guys Are Just Not Bringing Them To Run Wish It Would Picj Up The Car Is A Blast To Run
> 
> Hopefully Will Be Able To Make It Out On The 19th


We will be running 103GT this coming Friday, the 19th. I think we will have enough to make the class. Bring em out, we would like to try and make it a semi regular class. I myself am only racing every 3rd Friday due to other commitments, but I know there are a couple of people that race on a regular basis that want to run the class.


----------



## BPSHADOW (May 5, 2003)

For anyone interested in a little preseason testing, we will be running the F103GT's at Larrys next Friday Feb 9th. Whatever you have to run in terms of tires and batteries bring them. Right now we are running the "kit" silver can Mabuchis in preparation for the TCS race in Wisconsin next month :wave:


----------



## rcdreamer95 (Jan 6, 2007)

Im at larrys Like Every Day I Just Got A 12 Scale L4 Brand New Im Going TO Start Racing At Larrys


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks to everyone who has beeen coming out on Fridays!


----------

